# Inexpensive, tough wheels for gravel riding?



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a new wheelset for riding mixed conditions including pavement, hardpack, and washboarded gravel roads. I do this on my Ritchey Breakaway Cross, and since wheels are prone to damage by the airlines, I don't really want to sink more than $500 into a wheelset. Currently I have a set of Velocity A23s laced to Origin 8 hubs with DT 2.0/1.8 spokes. They have been nothing but trouble - the first set arrived damaged (why do they ship them with the skewer against the rim?) and the replacement set needed to be completely rebuilt after developing a wobble after 7 miles of riding. In a perfect world, I'd like to have something like the HED Ardennes + or maybe Ritchey's yet-to-be-released WCS Zeta II, but is there a similar, cheaper, alternative? A bit heavier is fine. What about the older Ritchey Zeta Pro?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

what caused the wobble? is it just the build quality that has been a problem?

Personally I think the best bang for the buck (and reliable) is the handspun stuff from QBP. Search the net for WE7217 and WE7216 32h ultegra/dtswiss 465 double wall double eyelet box style rims... a set would run you $354 at AEBike (currently the cheapest retailer). Heavy at 1914 grams, but durable.


----------



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

headloss said:


> what caused the wobble? is it just the build quality that has been a problem?


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I think that the problem was the build. Whoever built these wheels for wheelmaster did not adequately tension them, so after a few miles on a hardpack dirt road, they completely de-tensioned. Since the rebuild, I check the spoke tension on both wheels regularly and still occasionally find a spoke that has lost tension. The radial spokes on the non-drive side of the rear wheel are particularly problematic. I probably should not have bought a wheel with any radial lacing for this purpose.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Tiagra hubs on BHS 23mm rims. Yes, it ends up heavy... but all that weight is in the hub. The hubs also have excellent geometry. Use a standard double butted spoke and it should come in around 1800-1900g. Might be a $200 set of wheels. If you need someone to build them, add maybe 100. Thats still very cheap and really top notch quality (just heavy). 

Ive had ultegra hubs too, but didnt notice any real quality difference.


----------



## Suedehead (Oct 23, 2013)

When I bought my Cannondale Synapse Alloy it came with Shimano RS10 wheels and they are tough as nails. 16 front/20 rear and I ride them on the harshest of gravel roads/occasional dirt and gravel paths. I am upgrading my wheel set for a lighter weight all around road wheel, but these Shimano rims are true as the day I bought the bike. Not sure the cost, but imagine you can pick up a set for real cheap. I will keep mine as a winter/back up to my new wheels. I believe the Shimano RS10 weigh around 1900g. They are actually really good looking wheels too. Good luck.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I had my LBS build me up:

Stan's Alpha 400
DT Swiss 2.0/1.8 spokes
Aluminum nipples (because I wanted red)
Shimano 105 hubs (32 spoke)

laced 3x both wheels.

works on the road (heavy), but works in cross and works in singletrack trails.... as I wanted a durable build for relatively less money (and I wanted an easy tubeless conversion) than ordering from Stan's themselves

BTW... Spoke Freeze (DT Swiss/Loctite) is a good thing as needed. I did have my spokes loosened up on my MTB wheels (which my LBS also built).... then they applied Spoke Freeze as they retensioned my wheels.... and no issues since.


----------



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I do prefer a wider rim when running 35-40 mm tires, so I'm leaning towards either sucking it up and buying a pair of Zeta IIs or picking up a pair of Handspun Belgiums laced to HED Novembre hubs (about $525 right now). Still more than I'd like to spend but not as bad as the Zeta II ($950) or the HED Ardennes+ CL ($900). At $350 a pair the Ultegra hubs/DT RR465 combo is also very attractive but it is a narrower profile. It's too bad that Handspun doesn't have an offering with the Belgium+ rim.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the rims you have, can't speak for the hubs since I have never used them.

Pick up a set of hubs/spokes from BikeHubStore and re-build the wheels. Do a 2x or 3x on the rear both sides. Read MikeT wheel building guide or buy the Roger Musson E-book. Should only be about $150-180 depending on hub and spoke type/number.

Built up a set of these at the start of cross season and have been very pleased.


----------



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

I ended up buying a pair of Handspun's H+Son TB14 laced to 105 hubs 3X, 32s. Heavy but inexpensive ($250 for the pair) and very strong. I really like the braking surface on this rim - better in my experience than the A23 - and the weld is almost imperceptible. Handspun delivered the wheels true with both high and uniform tension. No complaints so far.


----------

